# Trivia 7/8



## luckytrim (Jul 8, 2019)

trivia 7/8
DID YOU KNOW...
The soundtrack to the 1984 film ‘Amadeus’ made it to #56 on  the Billboard
album charts, making it one of the most successful classical  music albums
ever.

1. What is the most westerly county of England  called?
  a. - Bedfordshire
  b. - Cornwall
  c. - Derbyshire
  d. - Essex
2. Soil ph is 5, very acidic for soil. What do you spread on  it ??
3. Who had a huge hit in 1965 with 'How Sweet It Is to be  Loved By You' ?
4. The quote "Not getting hit was like running through rain  and not getting
wet" is attributed to which World War II battle?
  a. - Gallipoli
  b. - Somme
  c. - Okinawa
  d. - Iwo Jima
5. What does -algia mean?
6. What kind of sporting event takes place on a  Velodrome?
7. If you wanted to travel to the area once called 'Flanders',  what country 
must you visit ?
  a. - France
  b. - Netherlands
  c. - Belgium
  d. - Denmark
8.  In an Italian restaurant, the waiter brings you a fiasco.  What is this 
fiasco?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Harry Truman, Gerald Ford and Ronald Reagan all survived  assassination
attempts.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Limestone
3. Marvin Gaye
4. - d
5. Pain
6. Bicycle Racing
7. - c
8. a Bottle of Wine in a Basket

TRUTH !!
We all remember the attempts on Presidents Ford and Reagan,  but few remember
the attempt on President Truman.
Greselio Torresola and Oscar Collazo were members of the  militant Puerto
Rican Nationalist Party and in 1950 attempted to shoot  President Truman.
Torresola killed an officer and was killed by the same officer  during the
incident. Collazo was shot in the chest but survived.  President Truman
commuted Collazo's death sentence to life imprisonment. In  1979, President
Jimmy Carter had him released after serving 29 years, and he  returned to
Puerto Rico where he passed away at the age of 80 in 1994.


----------

